# 2019: A Timeline of Fascist and Extreme Right Violence



## dumpster harpy (Apr 1, 2019)




----------



## Coywolf (Apr 2, 2019)

Im glad someone is logging all of these instances. We need a record to show people that fascism is on the rise again. EVERYWHERE. The fact that Trump is siding with that crazy asshole in Brazil, Netanyahu in Isreal, and Turkey scares the shit out of me.

Not to mention the far-right in europe gaining traction in politics, and Russia starting to infiltrate unstable African countries.....


----------



## PeaceLoveHarmony (Apr 2, 2019)

Western civilization disconnects people from spirit and love. Whether that be intentional to control and divide or just as a natural process, I don't know. These great acts of hate show how lost modern society is. We have become obsessed with our identifies and defending them as if they were real. We have lost touch with our connection to our true identity. Us vs them thought patterns and behavior are bringing humanity down. Rise up see beyond the veil help our brother and sisters evole to their highest potential. Much love and light for all


----------



## salxtina (Apr 3, 2019)

I think this should be pinned at the top somewhere on the forums here. Mods is that possible?


----------

